# Attention Ham Radio Operators



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This has already been mentioned here but there is a new forum starting up for Ham radio and RVing. I have joined the forum and more are joining everyday as ham find out about it. It is small now just over a 100 members but growing. Anyway I know there are several Hams here that might be interested.

It would never replace this forum but it is nice to be able to talk radio without boring everyone else and I think it will be better than the big Ham radio forums like QRZ where there are to many flamers.

edit: Dummy me forgot the link. Thanks OC

click here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is the URL?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here
[/quote]

No problem....wonder how many times I've sent an email message asking someone to review the attached file...but then didn't attach the file.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here
[/quote]

No problem....wonder how many times I've sent an email message asking someone to review the attached file...but then didn't attach the file.








[/quote]
Whew. Glad im not the only one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here
[/quote]

No problem....wonder how many times I've sent an email message asking someone to review the attached file...but then didn't attach the file.








[/quote]
Whew. Glad im not the only one.








[/quote]

...and you'd thjink i would learn...but it happens about once a month. I start a message...get on the phone...then send the message without completing it. Opps...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here
[/quote]

No problem....wonder how many times I've sent an email message asking someone to review the attached file...but then didn't attach the file.








[/quote]
Whew. Glad im not the only one.








[/quote]
X2!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> What is the URL?


OPS, can't believe I did that.









Click here
[/quote]

No problem....wonder how many times I've sent an email message asking someone to review the attached file...but then didn't attach the file.








[/quote]
Whew. Glad im not the only one.








[/quote]
X2!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

appears we've all done this a few times...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a ham radio?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sayonara said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a ham radio?


Do they come smoked?









A couple of my cyber-buds started that site. Seems to be taking off well.
I like ham, and I like radios....I've just never tried them together. (maybe it's because I talke on radios all day at work)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a ham radio?


Do they come smoked?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a Rye response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL! This is really pun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Let's let them have a post or two, then *relish *in the fact we have others helping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
dont stop now were on a *roll*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL - *RELISH *that was a good one..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
dont stop now were on a *roll*
[/quote]

*Au jus....*sorry had a little sneeze there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
dont stop now were on a *roll*
[/quote]

*Au jus....*sorry had a little sneeze there.
[/quote]

Did you ever know you're my *Hero*?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> LOL - *RELISH *that was a good one..


Hehe...this is fun, but getting harder to come up with stuff.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> oh ya, i almost forgot...... whats a *ham *radio?


Do they come *smoked*?








[/quote]

I knew sooner or later, someone was going to come up with a *Rye *response to this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug

<sorry>
[/quote]
Smoked ham on Rye.....mmmmm sounds good.
[/quote]

Is it dinner time yet...???
[/quote]
I have a feeling, if we keep this up, we're going to end up in a *pickle*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

*LETTUCE *not forget the threads real topic...
[/quote]

Hey Jim... Maybe we should slow down, or some of the others will never *Ketchup*!

Nah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Let's let them have a post or two, then *relish *in the fact we have others helping.
[/quote]
Well... If you think they can pass *Mustard*.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no more quotes allowe din that string.....

what is *Hero *anyways? was that some sort of mi*steak*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> no more quotes allowe din that string.....
> 
> what is *Hero *anyways? was that some sort of mi*steak*


Nah... He's just trying to *Rib* ya!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> no more quotes allowe din that string.....
> 
> what is *Hero *anyways? was that some sort of mi*steak*


You never heard of a "Hero" sandwich?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't get crazy, or I'll have to call the *Patty *wagon.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> no more quotes allowe din that string.....
> 
> what is *Hero *anyways? was that some sort of mi*steak*


You never heard of a "Hero" sandwich?
[/quote]
Gyro, this is killing me..... you must be hitting the *sauce*.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes *Syrup*, I am!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> no more quotes allowe din that string.....
> 
> what is *Hero *anyways? was that some sort of mi*steak*


You never heard of a "Hero" sandwich?
[/quote]
Gyro, this is killing me..... you must be hitting the *sauce*.
[/quote]

Havn't been *dipping *into it yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you all need to go out and get toasted


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WHATS WRONG WITH US ???? *


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Cheese can't you give us Hams a Breakfast


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> *WHATS WRONG WITH US ???? *


I think we are all *Half Baked*... But other than that I see nothing wrong.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Cheese can't you give us Hams a Breakfast


Am I the only one that sees Muensters when I close my eyes at night?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cheese can't you give us Hams a Breakfast


Am I the only one that sees Muensters when I close my eyes at night?
[/quote]
Well, your not as *sharp *as you think...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cheese can't you give us Hams a Breakfast


Am I the only one that sees Muensters when I close my eyes at night?
[/quote]

I see Outbacks...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

its getting tougher...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!
[/quote]
ya, their starting to sound like they came from a *cracker jack *box.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!
[/quote]
ya, their starting to sound like they came from a *cracker jack *box.
[/quote]

Nots sure...but all this server traffic must be costing a lot of *bread*.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!
[/quote]
ya, their starting to sound like they came from a *cracker jack *box.
[/quote]

Nots sure...but all this server traffic must be costing a lot of *bread*.
[/quote]
Yup... Could leave us in quite a *Jam* for the rest of the month.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!
[/quote]
ya, their starting to sound like they came from a *cracker jack *box.
[/quote]

Nots sure...but all this server traffic must be costing a lot of *bread*.
[/quote]
Yup... Could leave us in quite a *Jam* for the rest of the month.
[/quote]
it was probably pulling a lot of *juice *there for a while...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> its getting tougher...


Yeah... After awhile these *cereal* posts are hard to maintain!
[/quote]
ya, their starting to sound like they came from a *cracker jack *box.
[/quote]

Nots sure...but all this server traffic must be costing a lot of *bread*.
[/quote]
Yup... Could leave us in quite a *Jam* for the rest of the month.
[/quote]
it was probably pulling a lot of *juice *there for a while...
[/quote]

Looks like we're creaming the others tonight.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

....ahhhhh...you don't know *beans*!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> ....ahhhhh...you don't know *beans*!


this topic has been a *whopper*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> ....ahhhhh...you don't know *beans*!


this topic has been a *whopper*
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ....ahhhhh...you don't know *beans*!


this topic has been a *whopper*
[/quote]








[/quote]

Was fun...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I hope we are all done poking fun at us Hams with all the food for word replacements. I mean a enough is enough.

So now I will go *turnip *my radio volume ans see who I can hear.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Well I hope we are all done poking fun at us Hams with all the food for word replacements. I mean a enough is enough.
> 
> So now I will go *turnip *my radio volume ans see who I can hear.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I mean a enough is enough.


I agree. I'm *Beet*!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I mean a enough is enough.


I agree. I'm *Beet*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks for all the *snickers *last night.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I mean a enough is enough.


I agree. I'm *Beet*!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks for all the *snickers *last night.
[/quote]







just got home from the bar. cant think of anything...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Orange you going to keep this going? Aw c'mon, be a peach! We only need a pear of you to keep it going or 3 Musketeers would work too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Orange you going to keep this going? Aw c'mon, be a peach! We only need a pear of you to keep it going or 3 Musketeers would work too.


now that was the *icing *on the *cake *!


----------

